# Moss , buce Anubias tank . Some rare stuff



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Just started up this 10 gallon again . I'm gonna add some carbon rili most likely as the main inhabitants . This will also be my grow out for some of the rare mosss that I have . I also just made a huge purchase of some nice rare anubias moss and bolvitis from a major player in Poland . I can't wait for the shipment to come in this week . I haven't had this much itch for aquascaping in a few years . I am also pre growing some of the main plant I will be putting in my new 75 gallon rimless .

Here are some of the plant list

Aquatic plant list:

Taiwan moss
Peacock moss
Xmas moss
Cameroon moss( I think )
Flame moss
Spiky moss
Weeping moss
Mini pearl moss
Fissidans fontanus
Fissidans geppi
Fissidans nobelis
Round pellia 
Riccia fluitans 
Bolvitis
Buce dark centipede 
Buce sunset angel 
Anubias barteri

Gonna be getting

peacock
Hanegoke sp. Cameroun 
pilo moss 
homalia rosa 
crepidomanes malabaricum
purple / red moss
caloglossa
2x pinto
2x pangolino
2x bolbitis bae
1x rare moss

Can't waitttt for this!












































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm torn as to what this is. It has to be either 
1) peacock moss
2) Xmas moss
3). Taiwan moss.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Let me know when you need to hire staff to take care of everything. I accept a different kind of green for payment


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

infolific said:


> Let me know when you need to hire staff to take care of everything. I accept a different kind of green for payment


Lol sometimes I wonder where I have the time . Clinics , fam , new Reno house. Now 3 new tanks. Lol. Maybe I will take you up on the offer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> I'm torn as to what this is. It has to be either
> 1) peacock moss
> 2) Xmas moss
> 3). Taiwan moss.
> ...


Pic Looks more like peacock moss.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Guppymen said:


> Pic Looks more like peacock moss.


I think I'm leaning toward peacock as well .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

